

Hacker, geek, nerd (which term is more popular?) - michael_nielsen
http://books.google.com/ngrams/graph?content=hacker%2Cgeek%2Cnerd&year_start=1974&year_end=2012&corpus=15&smoothing=1&share=

======
michael_nielsen
To give credit where it's due, this is based on a post by Sai on Google Plus:
[https://plus.google.com/103112149634414554669/posts/UqoBpW18...](https://plus.google.com/103112149634414554669/posts/UqoBpW18RN1)

